# c o detector



## rthbrwn (Jul 26, 2010)

Our CO detector in the motor home keeps going off. We have the gas turned off, and it has been sitting for a few months. I reset it and it still goes off....HELP!


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

I would try just replacing the co detector maybe with one from your home. That would give you some idea if it might be faulty.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This happened on mine a while back, it was the battery being low. Ours was hardwired and had a battery in the unit for backup, like some smoke detectors. How is yours setup? Do you still have the manual or a model number of the one you have?


----------

